# Jonsbo GA-01



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2017)

Just got this tempered glass monitor stand for 50 bucks shipped.
Saw it a year ago on Alibaba but couldn't buy it for some reason.

It's got a nice blue glow for dark spaces, 20 inch wide, multiple USB 3 ports.
Perfect for live use.
I never need QWERTY live but like the board ready to go just in case.
My extra large 18 inch huge neon keyboard slides right underneath.

I'll keep the wireless receiver for my Trackball inches away now instead of behind the rig.

http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_3_7.html


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2017)

Perfect fit.
Love having my iLok where I can see it.
If you don't tip Stagehands in Nevada or disrespect them, they steal your iLok and hold it for ransom.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 31, 2017)

Badass....I have my monitor sitting on a 2U SKB rack lol....need to see if I could route stuff to this, be a much better look for me. 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2017)

The open slot on the bottom of the top 4U is getting a new 1U today.
The 4U PC on the bottom becomes an updatable spare.

I'll share the design. Its a very powerful i7 custom built for airflow and humidity resistant PCB from ASRock Rack.
I shrunk down to a 4U and 2 x Keyboards.

Lovin' It....Use to 28U.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm impressed with it so much I ordered another one.
Sits perfectly on an ATA Case.
High quality sleeved USB Snake, etc.
50 bucks..?
Maybe they weren't selling or something...


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't think we've ever done that to a musician Jimmy but I know we've done a lot worse


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2017)

Actually had a guy in tears that somebody stole his iLok so he couldnt finish the gig.
I always disconnected the port and stuck the iLok inside the rack and taped it down.

Hey can you use iLok now without having to have the stick?
My kid says he has iLok and doesn't use a stick...


----------

